# THR 22 Wireless Internet Connection



## hogman (Jan 28, 2004)

Just got a THR22 installed. Anyone connected? 
Will a Wireless Bridge work ( which one) ?
I prefer to connect wirelessly.
Thanks


----------



## pawnslinger (Feb 17, 2012)

I am using a D-Link DAP-1522 with my Tivo Premiere and PS3 (it serves up to 4 connections). It is a tricky setup, requires a computer, like many including the Tivo adapter (I think). But once setup, I have found it trouble free. I am using it with a D-Link router (I don't know if there are any issues with other routers).

While I like the D-Link router, it is the most trouble some piece in the whole equation. I have tried a wide variety of routers, and this one has lasted me the longest. It only crashes every couple of days (requiring me to unplug/replug). I used to have more trouble with it, before I put it on its own ups. Without the ups, it crashed daily, or more often (bad power here, I think). I run my Tivo and all related stuff off an ups too.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

DirecTV sells a Wireless Cinema Connection Kit that you can order via your DirecTV.com account.


----------



## oddballmkg (Dec 19, 2011)

I have my Direct HD Tivo connected to a wireless bridge. I'm using a Trendnet 640 wireless bridge using a Netgear wireless N router. All I had to do was to connect the bridge to the router. The Tivo set up the rest of the connection settings. I've been using this set up for the past 2 months and I've had no problems. I've down loaded a couple of programs from the On Demand also and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

For gaming, a neuros box and my blue ray player I've had a wireless bridge hooked into an old netgear 10mbps ethernet switch (old name workgroup hub to let you know how old it is). You plug the bridge into the source port on the switch via ethernet cable and then you have 4 output ethernet ports to use. About once a month I need to unplug the bridge and restart it but it's pretty maintenance free. You can minimize this cost by looking on the webs for a router that you can reprogram to be a wireless bridge. An old router will go for about 30$ where a new bridge can go up to 100.


----------



## hogman (Jan 28, 2004)

Got a Trendnet 640 from Amazon ($57) today. Easy set up if you know your SSID and security code. Works like a charm. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Reb2 (May 6, 2012)

Can you list the steps to connect. I assume the following:

I have a wireless router from my phone line.

I plugged the bridge into the back of the thr22 unit & plugged in the power adapter.

Went into TiVo setup

Scanning does not find the adapter 

No input for wep key

Where am I going wrong


----------



## Reb2 (May 6, 2012)

hogman said:


> Got a Trendnet 640 from Amazon ($57) today. Easy set up if you know your SSID and security code. Works like a charm. Thanks for the suggestion.


Can you list the steps you used to get thru setup?


----------



## hogman (Jan 28, 2004)

Follow the Bridge step to configure it on your PC. Don't rember the steps, but it's simple. You have to set the bridge up on a PC before plugging it into your THR22, then it will work. I followed the manual config steps.


----------



## Reb2 (May 6, 2012)

hogman said:


> Follow the Bridge step to configure it on your PC. Don't rember the steps, but it's simple. You have to set the bridge up on a PC before plugging it into your THR22, then it will work. I followed the manual config steps.


Thanks I thought the THR 22 did that setup. That is what I am missing..... I hope!! thanks for the help!!


----------



## cword (Nov 4, 2015)

DirecTV's media connection kit doesn't work with anything TIVO. Totally sucks. Be sure to set static IP addresses on all equipment you are using behind your wireless bridge, including the wireless bridge.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Not really true. It DOES work but you can't configure it with a THR22, which I agree does suck.


----------

